# LS1GTO.com?



## Holden1984 (Feb 2, 2007)

How many of you guys use both forums?


----------



## fernandoz28 (Apr 29, 2007)

me i do


----------



## TR GTO (Mar 17, 2007)

same here


----------



## Holden1984 (Feb 2, 2007)

what are your sn's?


----------



## alptbird (Feb 20, 2006)

I use it more now than I do this one. my sig is the same... I am not very origional.:seeya:


----------



## mtjoy (May 3, 2007)

I use both forums as well. My screen name is the same on both sites.


----------



## TR GTO (Mar 17, 2007)

I use the same name over there too.


----------



## GTO06 (Dec 7, 2006)

Holden1984 said:


> How many of you guys use both forums?


I'll answer here and there..hehehhe

yup GTO 06 here and there...

Morty


----------



## Somewhat_Broken (Mar 6, 2006)

I use the other forum primarily, but my ID over there is secret.....

or is it more that it's secret over here......hmmmm

either way....
arty:


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

I use the other forum more often as well and like most of the others I also use the same screen name.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

same same...
Bill


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

ditto. same on each forum.....


----------



## criminally_sane (Mar 30, 2006)

I visit there more. post more here. Use the same screen name. My biggest preference is the spot a GTO schtick they have over there.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*I used to. Have no desire to go back. Some of the moderators play god over there. Some, not all... block members because they can then brag about it then ask members opinions if they should let the member repost. They close threads and even ban them because they do not agree with the sentiments posted. Many over there put this forum down and mock it. I have read many posts cutting this forum up. Many are rude, dry and humorless. Not to mention many are all authorities on everything. IMO the a$$holes over there far outweigh the members who are respectful, helpful, and offer legitimate help with questions. 
I realize this post will most probably end up there, but guess what... Jimmy crack corn and I don't give a rats ass.*


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

i've been opinionated and even disrespectful of vendors "other there" andin three years have never received a warning let alone had anything blocked. you must have posted political things or something similar in the lounge. i never post there myself as i am pretty much only interested in GTO stuff. if you feel safe and warm here that's fine


----------



## Holden1984 (Feb 2, 2007)

svede1212 said:


> i've been opinionated and even disrespectful of vendors "other there" andin three years have never received a warning let alone had anything blocked. you must have posted political things or something similar in the lounge. i never post there myself as i am pretty much only interested in GTO stuff. if you feel safe and warm here that's fine


yeah its weird. and like the group purchases they do are like almost msrp.


----------



## CPO's GTO (Jul 1, 2006)

I use both. Same screen name of course. Don't post much on the 
other one though. :cool


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Like most I use both forums. You can never get enough information. I like the regional forums best on ls1gto for keeping up with local gatherings, info.

I use this site mostly for my 67, but still find info for my 06.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

svede1212 said:


> i've been opinionated and even disrespectful of vendors "other there" andin three years have never received a warning let alone had anything blocked. you must have posted political things or something similar in the lounge. i never post there myself as i am pretty much only interested in GTO stuff. if you feel safe and warm here that's fine


*Feeling safe and warm? Yea that's it.
Didn't say I was blocked, I never was. I read with amusement others that were, and the moderator boasting about it. There were posts in there the moderator did not agree with so the threads were locked or closed. Rules are to be adhered to, then there are those who make their own up who have the authority to lock, ban, and close. I do not recall a thread on this forum being closed or locked because a moderator disagreed with the discussion. 

I don't recall members on here attacking each other for their views, it goes on over there all the time. You want to patronize that more power to ya. I choose to be safe and warm. *


----------



## alptbird (Feb 20, 2006)

GTO judge said:


> *Feeling safe and warm? Yea that's it.*
> *Didn't say I was blocked, I never was. I read with amusement others that were, and the moderator boasting about it. There were posts in there the moderator did not agree with so the threads were locked or closed. Rules are to be adhered to, then there are those who make their own up who have the authority to lock, ban, and close. I do not recall a thread on this forum being closed or locked because a moderator disagreed with the discussion. *
> 
> *I don't recall members on here attacking each other for their views, it goes on over there all the time. You want to patronize that more power to ya. I choose to be safe and warm. *


I know what you are talking the Ego's that build up and die over there are a bit much. But i have met Joe and Robert(moderators) and they really are good guys. They don't exspressly close down threads that they don't like, or ban people they don't like, they close down threads that violate there rule or have caused problem that are brought to there attention by other users They are there for a good time and info hunting. so politics yeah they get shut down cause that can cause some trouble. I guess what i am saying is before you slam the moderators it isn't just them it is the users conserns too. And if for some reason you think that the attacking eachother doesn't happen over here, may I remind you of about a year ago when people were slamming on you about your avatar? I remember it fine and I remeber you getting a little upset about it. It isn't there place to say that but they did and now it is done. It happens every were. I started out on this Forum and I come back every once in while but you know the truth of the matter is that some times when I post a question I would like a response in quick order. This forum not known to me and my friends local to me to be a fast turn around. some people even go un responded to here. Over on the other forum I tgets more traffic and more people to respond to your question and honestly some of the people I met over there seem to be nicer to me than most of them here and I have gotten oppurtunities to met them on the other forum. 

Sorry for the rant but that is my 2cents.


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

ls1gto.com...........Redrum
ls1tech.com.........Five-O
ls2.com...............Redrum
ls1.com...............Five-O

And if some of you think ls1gto is bad..........ls1tech is worse.
I agree with GTO judge for the most part. I post a lot of "common sense" stuff here and on the others. I routinely get blasted for not "conforming" to the masses.
But I just keep plugging along. I figure if I can save one person from a major "uninformed-misinformed" mod melt down.........then I have done my job.


----------



## TR GTO (Mar 17, 2007)

Yeah, LS1Tech gets absolutely rediculous very often. I stopped visiting there altogether.


----------



## lisag719 (May 16, 2007)

i'm on both - same name 

again not very original


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

alptbird said:


> I know what you are talking the Ego's that build up and die over there are a bit much. But i have met Joe and Robert(moderators) and they really are good guys. They don't exspressly close down threads that they don't like, or ban people they don't like, they close down threads that violate there rule or have caused problem that are brought to there attention by other users They are there for a good time and info hunting. so politics yeah they get shut down cause that can cause some trouble. I guess what i am saying is before you slam the moderators it isn't just them it is the users conserns too. And if for some reason you think that the attacking eachother doesn't happen over here, may I remind you of about a year ago when people were slamming on you about your avatar? I remember it fine and I remeber you getting a little upset about it. It isn't there place to say that but they did and now it is done. It happens every were. I started out on this Forum and I come back every once in while but you know the truth of the matter is that some times when I post a question I would like a response in quick order. This forum not known to me and my friends local to me to be a fast turn around. some people even go un responded to here. Over on the other forum I tgets more traffic and more people to respond to your question and honestly some of the people I met over there seem to be nicer to me than most of them here and I have gotten oppurtunities to met them on the other forum.
> 
> Sorry for the rant but that is my 2cents.


*
Not slamming any moderators over there. I couldn't tell you who they are. I read posts that were posted the moderator closed and people bitched about it. I merely posted that as one of my reasons, and other reasons for not participating on there. If you don't like that reason, and want to defend some of the BS over there because they are your buddies more power to you. I really don't care. No point in getting pissed, just don't go over there it's that simple.

I don't recall any griping or slamming me for my avatar. I personally don't care if anyone likes it or not. I like to kid around and have fun. Maybe you mistook satire for offensive or defensive remarks. Life's too short to walk around serious and take everything to heart. I am not going to debate you or anyone else what forums I choose to read or participate in. When I ridicule you for you choosing to be on that forum, then you can ridicule me for my reasons not to be on it. If you don't like my reasons, file a grievance.:willy: :willy: *


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

Same on both forums. Use this one everyday, is my daily crack fix. Only use the other one if I get a tech problem that doesn't get answered in a timely manner over here, as somebody else already mentioned.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

dustyminpin said:


> Same on both forums. Use this one everyday, is my daily crack fix. Only use the other one if I get a tech problem that doesn't get answered in a timely manner over here, as somebody else already mentioned.


Same here. That said, if you're doing an interesting mod or trying something out -- by all means take a few pics and share it with everyone.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

dustyminpin said:


> Same on both forums. Use this one everyday, is my daily crack fix. Only use the other one if I get a tech problem that doesn't get answered in a timely manner over here, as somebody else already mentioned.


I agree.:cheers At any given time ls1 has 4 times the members on the forum then this one. Response and info turn over are greater and faster because of it. I like using both and mostly what I read on each, but ls1 has more to offer even if they moderate it with guidelines from the moral majority (which are neither) for language, sexual content and perceived or real radical opinions. My only difference between here and there is the avatar I use on each. My goat here and the duals over there.

This forum gets more non member viewers then Ls1 because (I believe) it's found first when doing a google hit for GTO and forum. That said, sometimes this forum appears to get more novice type threads or infiltrated by non goat owner threads that I do not see in proportion on ls1.

My Indian head nickel of opinion for whatever its worth. 

Red Beard


----------



## midiman1962 (May 13, 2007)

just started:cheers


----------



## foxtrot7 (Mar 21, 2007)

Im on both but the other forum takes too dang long to load.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

foxtrot7 said:


> Im on both but the other forum takes too dang long to load.


Not with a cable modem...... I run both forums at the same time.


----------



## 04JRB (Apr 7, 2006)

Same name on Ls1Tech, Ls1GTO, and here. Probably visit Ls1GTO the most.


----------

